

Show HN: websites and hosts monitoring service - hamsterready
http://up-time.io/

======
hamsterready
Hi lads,

We have created uptime monitoring service - up-time.io.

Our main design principle was to ask users for as little as possible (page
URL) and then build a service which based on user input (page URL) returns as
much as possible.

At the moment when URL is provided we do DNS resolve and add all found hosts
to the monitoring group with 80/tcp and 443/tcp rules. After that URL is being
scanned every minute and each host every five minutes. When website (URL) is
down for 5 minutes service sends notification.

We monitor from Amsterdam but tomorrow (we move really fast) we shall have a
bit more complex solution and will add monitoring from Germany and New York.

We were wondering what path shall we go and what should we add as a next
feature?

On our list:

\- Twilio integration

\- PhantomJS/YSlow HAR archives with alerts when sth is not going well

\- PhantomJS - screen grabbing (inspired a bit by post I found on HN about
pagesnap.io)

\- More complex monitors, for instance HTTP content check, ICMP/ping,
certificate verification, etc..

\- Improve UI - add help, tutorial, introduction, so that my Mom can use it.

Any feedback would be great.

Thanks guys,

~~~
Ash-k
Hi,

I know there are other lot of services like this. But I like yours. Its simple
and quick. Thank you for your hard work. You planning to keep this as free
service?

Ideas:

\- Certificate Expiry warning,maybe a month before the expiry day or so.

\- URL redirection test etc.

